# Loctite or not



## Autonuss (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm about to renew the front rotors and pads on my wife's 2014 Equipe. 
I will torque all the bolts to specifications. 
*Question is: *
Should I also use Blue (243) Loctite?


----------



## mitchd123 (Jul 27, 2015)

There's no need to use Loctite. There's a small chance it can burn off. LT243 is rated up to 360F, and pads and rotors can get slightly past this. Believe it or not some vehicles are designed so that when the rim is installed, it's impossible for the caliper to fall off. When one bolt falls out, the caliper will rub up against the inside of the rim alerting the driver something is wrong. You certainly don't want to test it. Torquing them should be more than adequate. Also fyi, any sort of liquid/lubricant can impact the torque #s, but most folks don't even bother to torque them.


----------



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

mitchd123 said:


> There's no need to use Loctite. There's a small chance it can burn off. LT243 is rated up to 360F, and pads and rotors can get slightly past this. Believe it or not some vehicles are designed so that when the rim is installed, it's impossible for the caliper to fall off. When one bolt falls out, the caliper will rub up against the inside of the rim alerting the driver something is wrong. You certainly don't want to test it. Torquing them should be more than adequate. Also fyi, any sort of liquid/lubricant can impact the torque #s, but most folks don't even bother to torque them.


I agree! I do not recommend it too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

No


----------

